# Another year of suggestions



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well, another year has passed and while fishing season continues for many (especially those further south) quite a few of us have packed our gear up for the season and are resigned to watching fishing shows and cleaning our reels.

Every new year I ask all the board members to make suggestions for how I can improve this site in the upcoming year. Many of the features on here now (like the photo gallery and distance casting board) came from reader suggestions.

So let's hear it: What can I do in 2003 to make this a better site?

And thanks to all of you for your reports, senses of humor and fishing know-how. I think I'll get busy archiving the best of this year's posts and cleaning the boards up. Let me know if there are any particular threads you'd like saved, because most will be deleted.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Happy New Year sand flea*

I haven't been on board long enough to know where P&S "was" when it first began. Where it is "now" seems very much user friendly. There's basically something for everyone.

*Suggestions:*

1) Allow the *Boating Board* to remain *"as is."*

2) Do consider a *"recipes section"* addition. I believe that would be a big plus. At least on a trial basis. Once the full season is back in swing.

3) What about the possibility of a "bragging rights" opportunity for anglers. Maybe posting a *"pic of the week or month"* link so that many of us non picture posting members may get a bit of incentive to post our catches on a more frequent, than was done last year, basis. 

And finally,

4) Maybe implement an *"on alert"* system so that inconsiderate/childish/rude/etc...members that are at risk of being booted will get the message. Maybe an *"amber"* color icon as a *"warning"* whenever they have crossed the line, then if they continue to cross the line after that first warning maybe a *"red"* icon to let all members be aware of their temporarily banned status, and finally a *"green"* icon as notification of the return of a member who, after having all privileges restored, chooses to come back to the group. Possibly locating any such icon next to an individual's name or in the area where the profile, e-mail, private message, edit post icons are located. 
And of course only allowing the green light to remain for a week or so, so as not to have a permanent mark placed upon that person. After all, we all make mistakes. It's the lessons we learn from those mistakes that allow us to hold our heads up high and not have to carry around that familiar, *I Used To Be a "J-A**",* sign.

This could avoid the "tug of war" you would possibly encounter from any *"about to be put on notice"* individual. No begging, pleading, spineless behavior, etc...at least not for all to see. And as you so plainly put it, silence is the best teacher. Nothing else need be said.

Now what else could I add. Well I'll leave it at where it is for now. I'm sure you'll have many other suggestions. Just wanted to get mine in there.  

I'm enjoying what there is offered from the boards. I will be a contributor in more ways than one this year.  

Thanks for the hard work you have put into developing and maintaining Pier and Surf.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*sand flea*

I have one quick question. I have noticed that , at least about an hour ago, there were 1589 registered members. And at the same time the latest member was assigned #1610. 
Does that mean there have been 21 individuals removed from the boards? And if so, did their removals come about because of being permanently banned?

Just part of a last minute New Year's Resolution on my part. I will be putting forth an effort to ask many more questions than I did last year. You should probably get back to deleting some of the prior posts right about now so there will be plenty of posting space available for me to use.  

Oh-----can you do something about that green grin. Just to make it fare to all because not all of us still have our originals.  Maybe put a star or something on one of those teeth. Or raise that bottom lip.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea Im with thrifty on the recipe thing
The pic of the week or month is good, I need the motivation to try to figure out how to post a pic(no scanner or digital camera)
I like everything as is on p&s


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Flea,

Some ideas:

1. HOT SPOTS - The "Hot Spots" information would be worth its weight in gold if it were to include other information about the spots such as lure selection, bait, type of rigs used to catch fish, etc. Input from users would provide this information.

2. WEEKLY FISHING REPORT - Each forum should have a weekly fishing report. Some forums do and some do not. This would enable all the fisherpersons to get a quick review of what's hot and what's not. I think the Forum Leader should have the con on this one.

3. FISHING SPOT OF THE MONTH - I think that a review on a fishing spot (any state -What to use, how to catch fish for this area, and what species are active) would be really informative to everyone. Take turns with different forums posting this. Maybe the Forum Leaders could provide the input to you for the "Final Approval'.

4. MARYLAND/DELAWARE - I think we have enough people supporting this forum to split it into two forums - MD and DE. This will allow the MD forum to concentrate on the Chesapeake Bay and AI, and allow the Delaware forum to concentrate on IRI, 3R's and the Delaware coast. Might bring new interest to those MD anglers who are thinking about trying the DE areas.

5. ANGLER OF THE MONTH - Maybe an "interview type" article with photos of an angler and fish and their fishing story and info. This could be posted with the Photo Gallery photos. Maybe this would encourage more people to get out there and fish.  

6. FOR SALE FORUM - A forum listing non-commercial items for sale by the users.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i like sandcrab's suggestions.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ditto on Sandcrabs ideas.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Sand flea

Thanks for remembering us down here. 

The 'Bucket introduced me to P&S and I'm definately impressed!!
I've checked out some of the FLA sites and, other than some flashy graphics and sounds,It's not there!!!
Thrifty Angler and Sandcrab have some excellent idea's!
Would really like to see some recipes.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

New Year Greetings,
Great idea concerning a "for sale" spot. Also, any chance of a Georgia board? They have a alot to offer when dealing with redfish (drum) techniques.

Soapfish


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I think the for sale forum is a great idea and the angler of the month would be cool too.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good ideas folks! Keep 'em coming. A few thoughts thus far:

--Keep in mind that this is not my day job. I'd love to spend a huge amount of money and time on this site but that simply isn't possible unless there's some wealthy venture capitalist out there with a big wallet and poor judgment . So any ideas will have to be reasonably low maintenance.

--I like the recipes idea. Would you guys (and chicks) rather have a board to trade recipes or should I do it up in a more formal and organized style, a la Hot Spots?

--The photo of the week thing could be cool, but I don't always get enough photos to be able to do that. The photo galleries are still pretty small--it'd be tough to find enough photos to do this with (hint hint--send in more pics!)

--Dealing with trolls. I don't know that I need to adopt the Homeland Security model for booting idiots  If someone is being a pain and causing trouble, I write them privately and tell them to knock it off. Then I do it publicly. Sometimes I tell people to beat it for a few weeks. And finally, I ban a few folks. I don't really need to formalize the process because, honestly, it's just two or three folks that cause all the trouble. There are several people on here who have behaved badly at times and shaped up to become good posters (you know who you are  ) In the end, I prefer to deal with these things on a personal basis. This is not a corporate site--I'm just a guy who likes to surf fish and prefer to keep things personal, including grudges.

Thrifty, as a side note, you're right--the disparity between numbers of registered users and recent registrations is because of banned users. That's not that I've banned that many people--it's probably been fewer than five over the 3 years this site's been up--but that trolls tend to use multiple user IDs and I have to dump them all.

--Hot Spots. I've actually considered putting these things into print and beefing them up this winter. I'm talking to publishers in the next few months and I'll keep you all updated. Thing is about lures and techniques, they're more specific to species than locations (e.g. catching a striper at IRI is a lot like catching a striper at Oregon Inlet).

--Weekly fishing reports. I'll leave that to you guys on each of the state's boards. Maybe with a little prodding along the way...after all, you're the ones who are on the water in your individual regions. You, the readers, are best prepared to say what's going on.

--Rotating a focus on regional Hot Spots profiles. I like this idea. Keep a fire under my behind and I'll figure out a way to get this done. Maybe I'll put it in the box on the right hand side of the homepage.

--Splitting Md./De. I'll do it tonight if the Md./De. boys want it that way. Put up a post on that board and see how everyone feels. If that's what everyone wants, that's what they'll get.

--Angler of the month is a great idea. It's a go. I'll start work immediately. Please send me your nominations.

--For sale forum. I've tried this several times in the past but it died on the vine. Most people who have stuff to sell put it on the Open Forum. But I'm willing to consider it if you guys really want it.

All in all, great ideas. We'll work together to hash out what's doable and what's not. I look forward to blabbing with all of you online and fishing with many of you in '03.

sf


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

My suggestion/request would be to archive stuff 13/14 months instead of 12.

I was looking for posts from this time last year and would have liked to see that extra 30 days of posts.

I think it would have been helpful since the fall was colder this year.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*sand flea* Got some time on your hands . Well here I go. 
A comment on the recipes idea. I believe a more formal set up would work best. *By category* is more user friendly. I have seen forums/message boards that require you to read thru tons of info to find the right recipe. And not to mention quite a lot of unnecessary wording. This of course if it won't require too much time. Maybe having recipes be submitted by anglers in some type of format. Can't say what that would be. I'm still trying to line up my poetry and what not. I'd probably submit mine from a scanner after compiling it on a regular typewriter.  

I must admit I have been leaving the tv on too much at night. I must be programmed with that homeland security what not mentality. I have to admit that was a bad idea. But to save face, "I do believe it came to me in a dream."  

I have read the info that states board members are not rated. In keeping with this would it be reasonable to say the rights to be deemed angler of the month would be decided by you *or* would it cross over into one of those, "*we*, the board members, vote for an angler from a group of submitted candidates?" How would those submissions be compiled? Would it be based on a written submission direct to you or based on readings from posts for that month?
Would the degree of difficulty or circumstances in which an angler caught a fish also be used in the qualifying/decision making process?

The photo of the week/month idea basically was a though based on what I believe it might take to get more photo submissions. Just that possible nudge is how I saw it as well.

You did say you were making more room? Hope I didn't fill in the blank spaces too much.

One note: I just reread your request for nominations for angler of the month. But I will leave my post as is in that reference I made to the "how will" where nominations are concerned.

Give me a bit more time to work on suggestions of threads that I would like to see remain.

Hope this didn't put you to sleep. I gotta keep at that Resolution thing though. At least make it thru the first day of the New Year.    

Thanks sand flea!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I suggest that "Angler of the Month" have NOTHING to do with skill, expertise, or the catching of a huge fish. Just an in depth interview with that person (should have a fish photo to show) telling what fish they like to target, where they like to fish, and what they use for bait. A simple photo with one paragraph should suffice. A down-to-earth interview with the "fisherperson". Did not mean for it to be a "monthly contest" (I don't do tournaments.  

TA - Really like the recipe idea. I'm always in the market for new ways to cook fish. 

I think more people need to go to WalMart and get the $50 digital camera they have for sale there.  Its called the Vivitar Vivicam 10. Excellent for the price AND you get to share your photos with us!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Sandcrab*

I might just have to go get myself one of those cameras. The old one I have is non functioning. I did buy one as a gift to myself for Xmas. But at the last minute I chose to give it to someone else. It was the thought that counted. I try to keep that in mind when I look at the receipt of my "almost had" camera. Over $200. Ouch!!!! I'm crying now. I'll miss those megapixels.  

You submitted quite a few great suggestions. I am in total agreement with not having a contest of sorts. That kind of thing could bring all sorts of trouble. Much like the problem in the Lesner Bridge area. Too many outsiders looking in. 
Did that make sense? I go into shut down after 8 p.m. I'll probably clarify that tomorrow.

BTW: I did finally get around to preparing that spadefish. Not on the grill unfortunately. I got too busy with last minute holiday stuff. I chose the oven instead. It's good that I didn't have to worry about the neighborhood cats. It's bad that it almost took years off of the household cats. Pesky things. Must have been that unfamiliar smell of fish other than croaker, spot, perch.  
I guess they didn't know how to behave. They don't know how close they came to becoming outside cats.

It turned out ok. I believe that's the first time I ever cooked a large fish that was more body than head. Kinda like croaker withdrawal for me. But the size of that cavity in the spadefish. I coulda put in a cornish hen along with the stuffing.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

I like the recipe idea. Also I like the idea for hot spots. Maybe a how-to catch species option. Like a drop menu with all the names of species then you choose one and it tells you where the best places are for them and a short description of fishing methods.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

ok I already posted this on the va board, cause I didnt remember it was on the open forum, but I think it would be helpful to have a section for all the links that are posted, like links to cams, info, regs, cool sites etc. cause they can be hard to find wheen you need them later


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Rockhead

didn't you say you had to go a while back?

Looks like you won't be giving up that coffee in the morning?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think we need to include more tips on the How -To section;For example sections for more spicies that tell more about them then the water temps they prefer.We need to have techneques,habitat,and fishes behavior for each perticular spices of fish.

Another thing we need to do is try new spots and try to include them in the Hot Spots list.I like the idea of including tatics to catch fish at the Hot Spots.

About the splitting Md/Del up I don't know on that one;it might be agood idea.  

All the other ideas people includeded sound good.The fishing reports is up to us; I'm going to tell you how I did at a fishin hole wether its good or bad;just to influence your decisions.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy New Year all and just giving my 2 cents all the ideas are good but a tip of the week would be a nice think to have other than that Sandflea you are doing a great job and it been a blessing that I have found this site.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey, sand flea as a new member I first want to say thank-you for all the time and effort you've dedicated to this board!! As far as suggestions I personally don't have any unless you count just keep-on keeping-on! All good ideas so far from everyone, just don't overextend yourself to where it becomes too much effort to continue the fine job you're doing!! Thanks again from this Tidewater Fisherman!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys/Gals Fisherpersons,

Don't feel bashfull about helping the website...Lots of stuff that can be done by us and leave running the site to Sandflea.

Fishing reports can be done by us.

Hot Spot updates can be done by us. New Hot Spots can be done up by us and emailed to Flea after he does a "sanity check" on them.

Angler of the Month stories can be photographed and written up by us...doesn't take a lot of time...

Volunteer your time to make the website better!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

SF,

I like most of the ideas listed above, especially the recipe board and more info on hot spots(with info on spot specific lures, rigs, species, etc.) By the way, did the video idea ever pan out? From the reports it sounded like you may not have been able to get enough footage on the striper blitzes.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

First off, I'm wishing everyone a happy and healthy new year. Second, thank you Sand Flea for a wonderful site.

I agree with Sandcrabs post -- more members being more involved with the board. One example would be for the DE guys to work on that Hot Spots list! There has to be more than two places to fish in DE...

I rarely eat fish, but a recipe site sounds like a natural extension of the bulletin board.

I know sand flea is a little bashful about asking for support, but a couple of bucks from each member (or the purchase of some S&P.com merchandise) would be a good idea... that 2002 list looked awfully slim!

I also think the fishing DVDs would be great (mentioned in an earlier post by Sand Flea...)

If the Angler of the Month idea doesn't take off, maybe a Picture of the Month will. This would also help bring in more photos for the gallery.

Here's to a fish-filled 2003!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I just had another idea and we could help sand flea out on this a favorite way to catch a type of fish board alot of us do little things differently the could make the difference and to me it is fun trying neew was of catching fish


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

MJake,

My bust on not finishing up the DE Hot Spot list I promised Flea. I wrote up the one for IRI, got sidetracked, and didn't finish the articles on 3R's, Cape Henlopen, and Fenwick SP areas. I will have the photos I need after my fishing trip there this weekend and get the DE Hot Spots articles to Flea. They only take about an hour to write up. It's just a matter of making time...

Anyone can write them up, send in the digital photos and article to Flea, he will edit it and post it. It's that simple.

We need to get everyones help in making the Hot Spots a "One Stop Shop" location that contains EVERYTHING you need to know to try new spots - types of fish, recommended lures and bait, how to fish the area, saftey, etc. The more info you have on a NEW spot, the more likely you will try it.  Just pick a spot, take some photos, and write it up! 

PS - That spot on the Eastern Shore just North of Matapeake SP has not been written up yet (It's a small park in the industrial complex). Just a hop over the bridge, take some photos, and...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think another thing that would be helpful under Hot Spots would be a short listing of Bait & Tackle shops near each location. I know that this would be a little time consuming but would be helpful for any Angler that is new to that area.
-Anthony


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I know at least 2 spots in Deleware that could have great potental but I still need more reaserch on them.I try new areas from time to time Like Masseys Landing,Brodkill Beach,Roosevelt Inlet,and 3rs Road.Would be nice to pick up a didital camra to take some snapshots of them spots.As for the boards,I think this is a good thing I thank Sand Flea for the work hes done on this site.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

***"Newly Added Link"***
*This first link is an all around good one. You can search by any state then by cities within a any given state:* http://www.baitnet.com/index.php 
(Once the page loads, click on a state, then click on a city).If the link doesn't work try: http://www.baitnet.com. Hit *"Click To Enter"* and go from there.

***"Newly Added Link"***
*Another all-states type link.*
http://www.localangler.tv/Anglerville/bait_tackle.html 

*North Carolina* http://www.landbigfish .com/retailshops/retailshops.cfm?searchmode=state&businessmode=free&state=North%20Carolina&sort=city 

*Florida* http://www.landbigfish.com/reta ilshops/retailshops.cfm?searchmode=state&businessmode=free&state=Florida&sort=city 

*Maryland* http://www.landbigfish.com/ret ailshops/retailshops.cfm?searchmode=state&businessmode=free&state=Maryland&sort=city 

*Delaware* http://www.landbigfish.com/ret ailshops/retailshops.cfm?searchmode=state&businessmode=free&state=Delaware&sort=city 

*South Carolina* http://www.landbigfish .com/retailshops/retailshops.cfm?searchmode=state&businessmode=free&state=South%20Carolina&sort=city 

*New Jersey* http://www.easternfisherman.com/new_jersey1.htm 

*Boating Info Below* 

<A HREF="http://www.oregon-web.net/virginia.htm" TARGET=_blank>http://www.oregon-web.net/virginia.htm

</A> http://www.oregon-web.net/maryland.htm 

<A HREF="http://www.oregon-web.net/delaware.htm" TARGET=_blank>http://www.oregon-web.net/delaware.htm

</A> http://www.oregon-web.net/northcarolina.htm 

http://www.oregon-web.net/southcarolina.htm 

<A HREF="http://www.oregon-web.net/florida.htm" TARGET=_blank>http://www.oregon-web.net/florida.htm

</A> http://www.oregon-web.net/newjersey.htm 

*Virginia Official Fish Weigh Stations* http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vswft/vsft1.htm#weigh 


***"Newly Added Link"***
*This link provides info for the U.S. as a whole. Click on a state. If you want fishing info click on "Recreation and Sports", then click fishing. There is a lot of other general info that may be of use here.* http://directory.google.com/Top/Regional/North_America/United_States/ 


For reference only.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Happy...

See my post about DE sites just up from yours...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sand flea

I have a new found respect for what you do in keeping this sight going. 
I think I need glasses after the links post I submitted.   
Maybe short and to the point would have worked here Sandcrab.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

One more possible addition. Maybe a notification area where upcoming meetings can be posted. A special place where Tom Powers can post dates and other important data relating to upcoming meetings and results from those meetings.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Thrifty Angler,

Special thanks for the links!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab!

Wasn't pointing any fingers, just giving an example of what the members can do for sand flea, themselves, and each other. Looking forward to your submissions. IRI is definitely on my "places to try" list this year.

I'm currently working on a couple of NJ spots, and as you pointed out, its not hard to do. And there's no need for a digital camera or scanner -- sand flea has volunteered to scan photos mailed to him. Can't get more accomodating than that!

As Anthony pointed out, adding the location of a nearby B&T should be helpful. A lot of the current hot spot write-ups do include them. A list of species commonly caught in the area sounds good, too. For example, although a cobia was caught from the Manasquan (NJ) jetty this summer, I wouldn't reccomend targeting that species. But the jetty IS great for stripers, blues, fluke, and tog (in the cooler months), with occassional runs of weakies and fat alberts in the fall.

Lots of great ideas posted here. If we do our share of the work, I'm sure sand flea will take care of us!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

At the rate we're going we should have all the bugs worked out enough to hand *sand flea* the completed product very soon.  With all the ideas floating around here, hopefully we won't lose members who want to venture out into their "own site" set up. 
I can hardly wait for his next posted response. It'll probably be longer than all the posts combined on this thread.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Keep the ideas coming! The thread may be getting a bit unwieldy, but what else are we going to do when it's butt freezing cold outside? (I envy all you Florida anglers)

I love the ideas that are flooding in and I'll do as many as I can but, again, remember that I run this site as a place for people who share a passion for fishing, not as a fulltime job.

Here's where I am on sifting through all your ideas:

--Md./De. board being split: it's being argued out. Put in your vote on that board if you're a resident of the area.

--I've already gotten an "Angler of the Month" nomination. It's a good one, and well-deserved. It will appear soon.

--Recipes. I like it. Send in your best ones. I'm starting with my own salt crust striper recipe.

--Sandcrab: Thanks for your comments about how users can make this a better site. That includes any meeting announcements or citation reports or weekly fishing reports. The direction of this site is decided by posters as much as it is by me.

--Videos. I'd like to say that I got some good footage this year, but there was a lot of skunk around me. No good blitzes. I've seen dozens of them up and down the coast over the years, but having a video camera with me seemed to chase them off. And I won't sell crummy footage of skinny 20-inch stripers. Maybe next year.

--List of tackle shops. Anthony, I like your idea. I'll take Thrifty's list and put it somewhere on the site. Someone please remind me of this in the weeks and months to come. (Remember, I have a lot of stuff to sort through here.)

I'd also like some ideas for expanding into Fla. and the Gulf regions. Should there be boards added for the Gulf of Mexico states and more done for Fla.?

I have the distinct feeling that my weekends and evenings will all be eaten up this winter...

Not to get cheesy, but this site was pretty small when I set it up. I figured a few pier and surf anglers would show up. I had no idea this many people would be interested. If you want to get a laugh, take a look at this archive. It amazes me every year to see how much things grow. Now if only I could make a living at it  Either way, I've enjoyed fishing (and drinking) with lots of you folks and hope to join up with more of you in 2003.

I'll see you then.

sf


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

How about a "Tackle Talk forum" where we can praise or trash the gear we own and the manufacturers.  Got some good stuff for you guys! 

Or a "Gear Guide" where members have a chance to write articles reviewing their tackle. Make the articles accessible in the future so the writers can include updates. This could save anglers a lot of money and headaches when selecting tackle.

How about a polling forum where members can create their own fishing related polls?

just a few ideas.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Another suggestion might be to have a fly fishing board I personally don't fly fish but I know there is got to be a lot of them that stop by.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings cocoflea!

Flyfishing! (gag-puke-choke) Hell, they can stop by, but no need to invite them to stay! There's just something perverted about waving the rod back and forth, trying to cast a down-sized piece of rope fifty or sixty feet, hoping the whole time that the wind doesn't turn your hairline leader into a granny knot, then dropping a miniature feather duster into the waves.... And after you've done all that, pulling it all back in by hand so you can repeat the process! Then if a fish does hit, you get to lord it all over any other fish caught on the beach, because it hit a F-L-Y.... Nah, no need to have those fine gentlemen hanging around a REAL fishing board! Next we'll have a golf category, or (gawd forbid) polo!!!


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

THESE ARE ALL SOME REALLY GREAT SUGESTIONS IF WE CAN CHOOSE THE BEST ONES I BELIEVE THIS CAN TRUELY BE ONE OF THE BEST BOARDS. I ESPEACIALY LIKE THE ONE WITH THE HOT SPOTS AND SPECEISE OF FISH AND TECHNIQUER FOR FISHING FOR IT GREAT SUGGESTIONS GUYS


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Fellow fishing enthusiast may I make a suggestion that a “Noble Cause” be declared that dedicates all who visit fishing places to remove trash and in general raise the level of civility. As you are probably aware that it is problems in these categories that have closed off many fishing areas. So I am asking everyone to take the high road and improve anything that you touch. Encourage others to do the same. To have access and ensure large numbers of fish stock everyone must take responsibility.
Happy New Year and here’s to waters thick with fish!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

On the how to forium have diffrent list of spices with pictures of different fish Striped Bass,Weakfish,Fluke(flounder),Croaker,etc and include tatics:what type of lures and bait to use.Habitat where they live:costal bays,jetties,piers,etc and behavior:water temp preferance,how they act,etc.Sound good.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Sandflea
I know this is a fishing board but how about a tiny little spot for a hunting column. I know alot of these guys who fish including myself hunt in the area. Just a suggestion. tight lines..............geo


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

geo!!

Some favorite last words from a previous post:
"Before you begin tossing those pies my way, I'd like to say my favorite is coconut custard. OK. I'm under the table now. Toss away!!!!" 

*So what's your pie of choice?????  *
***************************************************


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Manayunk Jake,

B Mail when you want to work on perfecting your rollcast. j/k


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have added 3 additional links to the above group of bait/tackle store links. The first link is really good!!!!!!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Joey!

I have a great roll cast -- whenever I get out of a chair or off a bar stool, the roll around my waist casts a good two feet in the opposite direction! Sometimes I have to wait 30 seconds or more before everything settles down just so I can WALK wihout getting pulled over for a possible DUI...


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

good one!


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Greetings Manayunk Jake,
Man I sure do love reading your posts. Absolutley nothing pretencious about your preferences, and you express yourself with the kindess, "spit in your eye" expressions.
Happy New Year!

Soapfish


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

One more idea would be a favorite links


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

As several have mentioned before a "Link" section would be very heplful.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Soapfish!

Aw shoot, you've got me blushing! Actually, I've had some problems on other boards when folks just didn't recognize tounge-in-cheek posts (probably because of the abundance of foot-in-mouth posts on their part....) One of the many reasons I like P&S....

Happy New Year right back at you!


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

Heres a great idea. It was probably mentioned though. Put a chat section on pier and surf so people could ask questions and get answers instantly.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Backlash i think the problem with the chat section would be that it wouldnt always have people in it. Overall though its a pretty good idea.


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

Thats tru fishnkid but you could of different section of the chat such as a striper section, generall section, blue section, etc... You can just divide the chats up into different sections and that would help


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Chat has been tried it had little if any use. I guess I need to tye some rigs for a rigs section and scan them.
One little suggest I have is to list the person who made the last post in the Ind forums.


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

We can try it again, b/c i think it would be pretty cool. If it gets out of hand you can always get rid of it


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll do the write up and picture shot and Sand Flea will scan;sounds like a good deal.I think my idea was the same as FishinKids idea,but still a good idea.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry Jake about the fly fishing suggestion I was just thinking about what I've seen on other boards like I said I don't fly fish tried it once didn't like it it not fishing to me.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

How about adding www.saltwatertides.com or if you have another that you use often alot of NEW members need to know about,I just thought I'd put my 2cents in.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Triggerfish, 

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Trigger,

That link is already listed in the "Conditions" forum under "On the Water".


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sandcrab, sorry I'm under stress with this cabin fever and the work load at work,I'm doing two different jobs(loading dock&office work)they can't find anybody to fill my old job,so I have to do it too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sand Flea et al,
My suggestion for the site for 2003 is just to keep it up and running.
Thanks for all you do SF,
Husky


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's an idea. Ok, so I haven't made to California yet, so I am in Georgia for 6 months. Therefore, how about adding Georgia to the South Carolina board so that there's a South Carolina/Georgia board. Then, if there's enough interest at a later date, you could separate them. I'm only about 30 minutes from the GA/SC state line so I can manage to keep up with both, and there's a tidal creek just down the block (stumbling distance?).

Also, Tybee island is only 10 minutes away, so if anyone gets bored up there, come down and I'll take you fishing. 

Emanuel
(who is enjoying the 60 degree weather and open doors, no more snow for me!)


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

yea i agree with emanuel. I visit savannah 2 weeks a year and fish there. Emanuel you ever fished near skidway island. When i go down there i catch all the ribbon fish i want on light tackle with rattle traps. I think i caught around 300 in 5 days.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

hey fishnkid, you have no idea how many of those stupid ribbonfish I caught over the summer. Little freaks always messed with my Spanish rigs. Skidaway is about 15 miles to the south, I live on Wilmington right now.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

I liked the ribbonfish. Theres no spanishs near where i fish down there(at landing marina). You ever tried cuda fishing down there. Did that last time and oh man is it fun. We would float a spanish over a wreck and right when we would get over the wreck a cuda would shoot up and nail it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

hey fishnkid, I'm on AIM if you want to trade fish stories.  I'm "guinnesscaptain".


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

As in guiness book of world records or as in the beverage?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

As in the sweet, sweet nectar of life I call "beer".  The favorite beer that makes an evening on the pier even better. What could be nicer than sitting on the beer with screaming drags and a 4 Guinness buzz?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

sandflea how bout posting an address for the donations along W/ the "tip jar" for those of us that still don't trust the net. emanual, if you're sitting on them you've had too many, maybe a 3 beer buz!!?? By the way is that stout or draft?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sandflea I don't know if you still taking suggestion, but if you are another one would be a tournement listing.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

i kind of like the chat idea. There could be a couple different meeting/chat times that everyone could get together.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

yeah, you know, I may have had a couple when I wrote that. Anyways, yeah the Guinness comes in 3 different options. There is draft can, draft bottle (not my favorite) and then the Extra Stout bottle. None of which would make a particularly comfortable seat.  One great thing is that when I get my girlfriend to go fishing with me, she never complains and always brings me more beer. Gotta love that, now if I could just get her to actually fish...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

If it's bottled make mine Stout, if it's draft I hope it's from the tap and mixed w/ Bass Ale- nothing like a real Black & Tan. Oh BTW if you've got a Girlfriend that not only drinks beer but fishes too, she's a keeper, maybe even a citation, you might want to look into getting paper on her.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "sand flea",
It would be nice if you added "Rigs" to Archive section.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

another forum I belong to has a photo board rather than a gallery. this way members can comment on the photos posted. The photos from all areas go in one board. each photo acts as its own post. Thought it was a neat way to go. by the way excellent site!!!


----------

